# Holzdurchschnitt mit Jahresringen in Freehand erstellen



## Samonis (13. November 2004)

Hallo

Ich mache eine Visitenkarte für einen Freund und will diese mit Freehand machen. Da ich noch nicht so der profi bin, wollte ich mir ein paar anregungen holen wie ich am besten eine Illustration von einem Holzschnitt ( also wie ein durchgesägter baum) verwirklichen könnte?

ich habe mal ein Beispielbild dabei
http://www.kauwass.de/images/holzscheibe2.gif
so ähnlich sollte es aussehen nur halt illustriert/abstrackter, dass man es als Logo benutzen kann. Gerade Jahresringe wären wichtig. Also wie kann ich eine Kreisstruktur z.b verformen, damit es natürlicher aussieht?

Wär echt klasse wenn mir jemand da was schreiben könnte.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. November 2004)

Erstelle die Kreisform mithilfe des Pfadwerkzeuges und weise dem Kreis dasn die entsprechende Farbe als Füllung und/oder als Rahmen zu.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Samonis (14. November 2004)

Cool danke schonmal.

doch wie bekomme ich diesen kreis dann verformt?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (14. November 2004)

Du erstellst ja keinen geometrischen Kreis mit dem pfadwerkzeug sondern eine Freie Form den Pfad kannst du über die Scheitelpunkte verändern. Schau doch mal auch in der Hilfe unter Pfadwerkzeug und/oder Pfad erstellen, verformen ect.

MFG


----------



## Samonis (16. November 2004)

vielen Dank werds dann mal versuchen


----------

